# New guy who needs a SB from Lowes



## USMNT1975 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello and thanks for your advise!

I am in need of a new snowblower and I have $700 in Lowes gift cards to spend. I'd be willing to spend some out of pocket if it's really worth it. I've seen the troy bilt and husqvarnas at lowes. From reading the forum the TB don't seem to be a huge hit. What advise do you have? What should be the top specs to look for? I'll have a 3 car garage to clear, corner lot sidewalks, and the neighbors driveway from time to time.

Thanks!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I think the Husqurvarna have good motors , although alll the motors are made in China now days.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

$700 is a nice chunk to put towards a machine! 

If 24" will suffice...

The pic doesn't show the triggers but this $899 model has power steering:

Shop Husqvarna 208cc 24-in Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with Heated Handles and Headlight at Lowes.com



This model is heavier duty (and a hydro too ): 

Shop Husqvarna 254cc 24-in Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with Heated Handles and Headlight at Lowes.com


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Is it just me (without looking at specs) but the bucket is really high on the last model


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It is really high. Think of it as a built in drift breaker. :smiley-confused009:

I have a Troy and it's OK, it gets the job done and I keep up on maintenance. It feels very light compared to my older machines that have much heavier construction. The Troy will get the job done but that's pretty much it. I doubt it's something that's going to be around in 30 or 40 years like the Ariens and Craftsman of old. But for their cost if it gets you a good 10-15 years of service that's not bad.

If you can get the Husky I'd go for it. Better construction and will likely last longer given the same care.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd think long and hard about the ST224p if I had a gift card at Lowes. It's features are very close to my Husqvarna 924HVX. Husqvarna has redesigned the steering mechanism and moved it inside the main chassis. When I activated the levers they seemed to have a more positive action and a shorter throw. I was a bit jealous because I think the new steering will outperform mine. Will it outlast Toro's and Ariens? Most likely not but with some regular maintenance you'll get a good long life out of it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city. have you driven a TORO lately?????????????*


----------



## USMNT1975 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. Hoping to see the Husqvarna is go on sale like the troy-bilt are now.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Stopped by Lowe's tonight and looked at a 227p and 230p on the floor. 

Overall they look really nice. Some observations...

The dashboard is spacious and the high up, loop style bars are awesome. I felt like The King of All Snowblower Operators behind this machine. 



The chute controls are cable operated but super smooth and easy to operate. My 11 y.o. son loved how it worked so I could see passing the torch on to him very soon (under close supervision of course).



The surrounding Troy Bilts seem OK but (IMHO) the imprecise and tight-yet-sloppy chute controls are just brutal and a deal breaker for me. They've been this way for years, I just don't get it. Come on Troy Bilt, fix this!



227P: 



On the 230 its obvious Hus did not make any bucket/chassis changes to compensate for the taller tires this model has. The result is a jacked-up back end reminiscent of a 70's Camaro. Maybe it works better way, I don't know 



Would love to see a Hydro ST327P (or 324) in the flesh for comparison purposes but at this time they are a special order item


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I had a little experience with Lowes last year on a Husky ST 230 P. The machine itself, not bad. If I was in a bind like Ol Jim was (see link if you want all the details
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../26793-did-good-deed-even-had-little-fun.html ) I would pick up a Husky. 

A couple things to caution you. On this particular model, I could not adjust the skid shoes to the 1/8" thickness I like. The stock shoe's did not have enough slot length to get down to that. I would hope armor shoes/skids would fix that.
Make sure the augers are in the correct orientation [///0\\\] NOT [\\\0///] as veiwed from the front of the machine, even in Husky literature and interweb page they are shown in the wrong direction.

What I liked was the adjustable height handle bars on this model. Being 6-3 that would be very nice.
Has the same motor as my Ariens deluxe 30, LTC. Yea, china made, but most seam to be now, and I have not had any issue's to date.
Dash layout seamed real nice and user friendly with rocker switches.


----------



## maxmag (Nov 30, 2014)

I own a st227p and am very happy with it. Started first pull every time.The control panel is very user friendly and the lights do a fine job. I put armor skids on mine. Would like to see 2 speed reverse though. The st327 is the stout version if you need it.[ larger auger, impeller .impeller is cast iron, etc.]


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tdipaul said:


> Stopped by Lowe's tonight and looked at a 227p and 230p on the floor.
> 
> Overall they look really nice. Some observations...
> 
> ...


I thought cub cadet had rights to that FREAKING STUPID so called 3 stage.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I thought cub cadet had rights to that FREAKING STUPID so called 3 stage.


They started only on Cub Cadet, now MTD is sticking it on Troy Bilt as well.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Craftsman too.








Here's a list of MTD brands
Brands Manufactured by MTD


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

USMNT1975 said:


> Hello and thanks for your advise!
> 
> I am in need of a new snowblower and I have $700 in Lowes gift cards to spend. I'd be willing to spend some out of pocket if it's really worth it. I've seen the troy bilt and husqvarnas at lowes. From reading the forum the TB don't seem to be a huge hit. What advise do you have? What should be the top specs to look for? I'll have a* 3 car garage to clear,* corner lot sidewalks, and the neighbors driveway from time to time.
> 
> Thanks!



You have a 3 car garage to clear? Missing the roof?:confused2:
Nice looking neighbor?:icon_whistling:

If I had to choose I think I would go for the Husqvarna.
Or spend the gift card on other stuff and but a different brand?
Buy a used one?
Keep the size of your sidewalks in mind when picking the bucket size, but I guess sidewalks dimensions are standard? 


I like that high bucket, I was thinking of making something to make my bucket taller on my little Craftsman. Something I could slip on and off.
When the snow is deep instead of it falling all over the machine it would be directed down into the augers.
No one likes this?


Edit,
Nice review tdipaul.:goodjob:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> I like that high bucket, I was thinking of making something to make my bucket taller on my little Craftsman. Something I could slip on and off.
> When the snow is deep instead of it falling all over the machine it would be directed down into the augers.
> No one likes this?


My Husqvarna has a tall bucket like those and I love it. No downside to it that I found so far. The deep snow is directed into the augers just like you said.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Tall bucket = drift breakers.

It's tall enough you don't need the drift breakers.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I would absolutely recommend the Husqvarna over the TroyBilt. I had the earlier versions of the current Huskys, when they were PoulanPro models. The same design with the older Tecumseh engines, but all the controls were the same back in 2006.

I loved the chute and deflector controls, because they could be moved from extreme left to extreme right way faster than any cranking version. Just make sure that the cables don't get any water inside and freeze. I broke the chute deflector cable that way.

Get the model that you can afford that has the larger 14" auger and impellers. My 10.5hp/30" had the smaller 12" impeller and even though it had the power, it didn't do all that well in really deep snow. I'd have to run at the slowest forward speed and sometimes pause and let it catch up. My current Powershift 824 absolutely does not have that problem! Special order the 324 if it's in your budget, you might kick yourself for settling for the 2 series when the first big storm hits.


----------



## Danco1985 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Same Boat as Original Poster - need to purchase snow blower at Lowes*

Guys - sorry to drag up an older thread but I am in the same boat as the original poster. I have a bunch of gift cards to lowes and want to use them towards a snow blower. I live in the Mid-Atlantic - so it is rare that we get more than 8 - 12 inches in a storm. Most storms are 3-6 inches. Annual snowfall average is around 70 inches.

I have a two car driveway with a little bit of a slope to it, about 300 feet of sidewalk, and a grassy area that I need to clear for access to my shed. 

Any suggestions based on this year's Lowes options?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I think the Husqurvarna, ST224 P would work great for you. Used one with 4 in of snow and also with 8 in and my back felt good both times. I only shovel a couple of inches blow every thing else. I really like the chute controls on the Husky simple and work great.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/97402-husqvarna-st-224p.html


----------



## Danco1985 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks. Will it handle smaller snows (2 inches)?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Not really, I guess you could hand bomb the snow into a long windrow and the blow but 1 to 2 or 3 in usually just shovel. unless it is wet heavy snow. I would use a Toro or Honda single stage if I had one, but myself never used one so I can not say seen people with them and they get the job done.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

What about Ariens line?? I thought Lowes sells Ariens now?? Did you check them out?


----------



## Danco1985 (Dec 1, 2016)

I have looked at them, but Inreally know nothing about this stuff. 

Based on the forums, I think my best two choices are these two:

1. Ariens Deluxe 24 254CC 24-in Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with Headlight
Item # 787744 Model # 921045

2. Husqvarna 254-cc 24-in Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with Heated Handles and Headlight
Item # 741123 Model # 961930091

What do you guys think? I really want to be able to use the machine for smaller snows, as well as the once a year large (12+in) storm.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

If at all possible....
1) Oil bath worm drive not a grease pack
2) Cast iron oil worm drive case

If you go there the rest will be quite adequate.

Pete


----------



## Danco1985 (Dec 1, 2016)

No idea what any of that means....


----------



## Danco1985 (Dec 1, 2016)

Do either of the two choices I am looking at have what you are saying? Sorry - I can't figure it out.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Ariens cases have the cast iron gearbox

Lowes was not carrying Ariens at the time this thread was started. They began carrying them this season 

Cant go wrong with either but IMO Ariens Deluxe 24 is now "the one" to get at a Lowe's

Unless you're tall because the Husky' have higher much handles that're really comfortable

_Ideally taken home NIB (new in the box)_


----------



## Danco1985 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you. I will go with the arenas delux.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Glad you have decided on the one for you. Let us know how you like it after a bit.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

Danco1985 said:


> Thank you. I will go with the arenas delux.


I'm picking up my Deluxe 24 tomorrow. I like Ariens products.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm getting my new ariens deluxe 24 next Saturday


----------

